# Finally a 'newer' plow for my CJ



## '76cj5 (Dec 12, 2003)

After 10 years of plowing with this CJ (and 30 years all together) I put on my new plow today.

























I know, needs a scraper blade very soon
All new lights,
New single switch plow controls also.

Replaced my old rusted plow with a plastic one.








This picture is right after I put installed a new AFW Frame

Need plastic gas tank and plastic oil pan and I'm set.Everything else is fiberglass or Stainless steel.

Need to finish those Dana 44 axles also
Now if I can just sneek the blizzaks off my wifes jeep. Those Kuhmos were great on icy asphalt but they are old and harder now and I can feel the difference.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Little chilly in the winter?


----------



## '76cj5 (Dec 12, 2003)

I often thought about that when I retire it to a yard beater. Not much different than my tractor but that 60 MPH windchill is a killer. but the view is fantastic. 

The hard top is nice.









And with the heater upgrade it's so toasty, I run with the windows open and shirt sleeves.


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

[QUOTE='76cj5;585332]I often thought about that when I retire it to a yard beater. Not much different than my tractor but that 60 MPH windchill is a killer. but the view is fantastic. 

The hard top is nice.









And with the heater upgrade it's so toasty, I run with the windows open and shirt sleeves.[/QUOTE]

Nice man, looks like a great driveway machine! With it being so toasty in the ab, you can plow with a Hawaiian shirt on like grandview does!


----------



## 06HD BOSS (Nov 28, 2005)

good call with the swap. the old blade looks like you put your foot through it lol. theres a few guys around here that have jeeps in their fleet strictly for driveway machines...they work great for the small spaces.


----------



## '76cj5 (Dec 12, 2003)

That hole is coutesy of a 12' 2X4 at 84 Lumber one day. Not to mention Morton salt. 

And if anyone want's to know why mount height is important look closly at my cutting edge and you can see how it's worn up at an angle from running angled a long time. It's almost an inch thicker in the middle than on the ends.


----------



## '76cj5 (Dec 12, 2003)

Well we got over 10" of snow out here and I'm realy suprised how well the plow worked.

Being so light I have to do a little planning with my plowing but I was pushing over 10" of the stuff with no problems at all. 

I didn't think a plow could make a difference in how you move snow. Must be the plastic as the snow really flows off this plow unlike my rusted old one that seems like I'm pushing 10' of snow even when angled. 

Also my old plow motor would kill my ignition at idle and this motor doesn't have any problem. wierd.


----------



## magik235 (Dec 28, 2007)

Nice setup.


----------

